# aluminum wiring to receptacles



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd go the Al COP route and get a torque screwdriver. Get some smart or slider boxes as these take up some space. They only have three ports.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I've found there's not enough room to make an AL/CU splice, yet it must be done.. so it is done!

Aluminum wiring and of course the smallest boxes known to mankind.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if theres room in the box to make the alco connection, it is the easiest way out. purple nuts(wire) are the answer according to the 'book'. if not, then a blue carlon rem box may be needed! if there is enough wire there.( wait for it, wait for it!)


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I look at al wiring to recaps like i look at pools, let someone that specializes in it do it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I've never really deal with the aluminum wiring on houses (for the receptacles). A friend of mine asked me what I thought about the rental house that has aluminum to the receptacles and lights. He said there is black smoke stain (shaped like a funnel) above a couple of the receptacles (I asked him to get me a picture and if he does, I'll post it here).
> 
> For those of you that have dealt with this, is there usually enough room in the boxes to install the listed wire nuts and copper pig tails? Do you just install the cu/al receptacles? Do you use something else?
> 
> ...


It all depends on the size of the box installed if you need to change it out or not.

The way I do it is use the alumiconns with copper pigtails and new devices. Make sure you get a torque screwdriver and install them per the manufacturers specs. If it were me I would stay away from the purple wire nuts. 

Here's some pics of some I did a few months back. Luckily they had boxes with plenty of room. If there have the small metal nail on boxes then youll likely have to change them out.














































and just for comparison sake, here are some pictures of the alumiconns next to a purple wire nut and a 3M tan/red. These are the 3 port alumiconns. They do make a 2 port version now as well that is smaller, but they actually cost more.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I look at al wiring to recaps like i look at pools, let someone that specializes in it do it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh I'm NOT going to do it, just gathering info for my buddy because he's one of those I can do it all myself landlords (which in is fine by me because I don't do resi).


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all that replied and to anyone else that does. :thumbsup:


----------



## tesco (Feb 17, 2012)

drspec said:


>


That original connection is really scary. 
I'm guessing that was the home owner's attempt at replacing their p/s, and you were called in because half the house stopped working?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> I look at al wiring to recaps like i look at pools, let someone that specializes in it do it...


Yeah those people are called Electricians. :laughing:

Aluminum wiring is not difficult, but it can be very time consuming.. So charge top dollar on the quotes or if you're good with the customer do hourly.

I've done a few houses.. they get a full inspection of the wiring, copper pigtails and new devices, and it usually takes me 2 days. I always do #63 marrettes and grey noalox for the al/cu splice.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

tesco said:


> That original connection is really scary.
> I'm guessing that was the home owner's attempt at replacing their p/s, and you were called in because half the house stopped working?


 
Actually I did a kitchen remodel there about 2 - 3 years back. Explained to the owner about the aluminum wiring in her house.

So every few months she'll save up some money and have me come do copper pig tails on a few devices.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

My fear is that there is a hidden jbox in an attic somewhere that i miss. Burns the whole house down. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> My fear is that there is a hidden jbox in an attic somewhere that i miss. Burns the whole house down.


Even copper wired houses burn down from electrical fires. That's the whole fear of the business... It does cross my mind too, but I push on! 

We're like superheros, we save people from electrical fire and electrical shock monsters... but we can't save them all!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If I take a picture of the valley behind my house from the rear facing sliding doors there will be 4 or 5 hundred houses in the picture all wired with aluminum wiring during the early seventies. Henry Kaiser developed the area and lived a mile away from here. Mine, I built in 2000 and used copper. 




Bout every 5 years we get to see one go up in flames. I figure that is about equal to what it would be if they were all copper wired.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

why not just use an aluminum rated receptacle and not change over to copper?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

stars13bars2 said:


> why not just use an aluminum rated receptacle and not change over to copper?


I would also like to hear answers to this question?


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

stars13bars2 said:


> why not just use an aluminum rated receptacle and not change over to copper?


Cost, an AL rated device is 5-6 $ per. Where as marrettes are cheap and CU devices are like 90cents

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

My house is wired with AL wire, I've switched all my devices to copper pig tails,.never had any issues

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

My house is all aluminum and I have no plan to change it.. I put all decora devices in and pigtailed with copper.

The reason I didn't use aluminum rated devices is because they're ugly and I couldn't find any white decora type. At least when I was looking. I said it before, but when I go to sell I'll splice all the branch circuits to copper in a crawlspace above the panel and feed down to the panel in copper. Then the home inspector will tell people the house is wired with copper and they will be happy and buy the place. 

People are brainwashed to stay clear of aluminum.. for no real good reason. Aluminum just can't handle hackery by handymen and homeowners like copper can. That's all.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I've never really deal with the aluminum wiring on houses (for the receptacles). A friend of mine asked me what I thought about the rental house that has aluminum to the receptacles and lights. He said there is black smoke stain (shaped like a funnel) above a couple of the receptacles (I asked him to get me a picture and if he does, I'll post it here).
> 
> For those of you that have dealt with this, is there usually enough room in the boxes to install the listed wire nuts and copper pig tails? Do you just install the cu/al receptacles? Do you use something else?
> 
> ...


If you are even thinking about doing the work you had better have insurance covering your work, especially if you have not dealt with aluminum. It is very unforgiving in the smaller wire sizes.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> If you are even thinking about doing the work you had better have insurance covering your work, especially if you have not dealt with aluminum. It is very unforgiving in the smaller wire sizes.












I'd agree for homeowners, DIY'ers and handymen.. but I think licensed electricians can handle aluminum wiring. I wouldn't let a newer apprentice at it though without close supervision. It takes skilled hands, which I hope we all have.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

drspec said:


> The way I do it is use the alumiconns with copper pigtails and new devices. Make sure you get a torque screwdriver and install them per the manufacturers specs.* If it were me I would stay away from the purple wire nuts.*


Spec, Im interested in hearing why you think this ^. Seriously. Not to challenge you, but to hear your reason.

I know some guys here say purple twisters are evil and diabolical , but they are UL rated and made for AL-CO connections. I don't do much aluminum repairs, but the ones I have, I use purple wirenuts.



stars13bars2 said:


> why not just use an aluminum rated receptacle and not change over to copper?


I cant speak for others reasons, but my reason is because none of the ALU receptacles they make are TR. So it kinda leaves you in a situation where you can only use them for maybe changing out one or two devices, not a whole house-full.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I've made pieces of ground bar do in a pinch to extend an al dryer circuit.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Spec, Im interested in hearing why you think this ^. Seriously. Not to challenge you, but to hear your reason.
> 
> I know some guys here say purple twisters are evil and diabolical , but they are UL rated and made for AL-CO connections. I don't do much aluminum repairs, but the ones I have, I use purple wirenuts.


This paper details hazards of aluminum wiring, including a pretty good look at the purple twist-ons and information about their questionable certification.
http://www.alcopstore.com/resources/ReducingFire.pdf


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Spec, Im interested in hearing why you think this ^. Seriously. Not to challenge you, but to hear your reason.


 

He drank the CPSC/tyco coolaid.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> He drank the CPSC/tyco coolaid.


no kool aid drinking here

I stay away from the purple twisters mainly because of preference

Ive worked on a ton of houses with aluminum wiring and have seen a lot of failures with the purple twisters

when I discovered the alumiconns several years back, it became my choice of repair techniques

I just feel it's a better method myself. My opinion. Not fact.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

drspec said:


> no kool aid drinking here
> 
> I stay away from the purple twisters mainly because of preference
> 
> ...


What do you do when you have to replace some wiring in a light box with several cables coming into in? Alumiconns are only available in 3-port, right?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

bobelectric said:


> I've made pieces of ground bar do in a pinch to extend an al dryer circuit.


Cool story, bro.


----------

